
Lorentz forces and cheating at the Pinewood Derby - mafuyu
http://ch00ftech.com/2015/10/12/lorentz-forces-and-cheating-at-the-pinewood-derby/
======
comrh
Pretty cool. On a side note the Pinewood Derby was really exciting for me in
Scouts until I showed up with my dinky handmade car and saw basically everyone
else's car was built by their parents. What a disappointment.

